# Help Placing Commercial Bid



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!

I was looking to get some feed back on what you guys may bid this costco has just over 700 parking spots, along with multiple entrances, and a gas station. Total building is just shy of 149000 sq ft and just shy of 13 acres. Looking forward to the feedback on how you would price it per season as they requested. Thank you!! They mentioned they typically use 20-30 tons of salt per season which I can get for around $130 per ton


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

TheSmitty said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was looking to get some feed back on what you guys may bid this costco has just over 700 parking spots, along with multiple entrances, and a gas station. Total building is just shy of 149000 sq ft and just shy of 13 acres. Looking forward to the feedback on how you would price it per season as they requested. Thank you!!





TheSmitty said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was looking to get some feed back on what you guys may bid this costco has just over 700 parking spots, along with multiple entrances, and a gas station. Total building is just shy of 149000 sq ft and just shy of 13 acres. Looking forward to the feedback on how you would price it per season as they requested. Thank you!!



View attachment 255074


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

What's their trigger, requirements, expectations, etc..... If Costco is anything like Sam's Club it'll go for $15k for a season expecting 24/7 coverage.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TheSmitty said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was looking to get some feed back on what you guys may bid this costco has just over 700 parking spots, along with multiple entrances, and a gas station. Total building is just shy of 149000 sq ft and just shy of 13 acres. Looking forward to the feedback on how you would price it per season as they requested. Thank you!! They mentioned they typically use 20-30 tons of salt per season which I can get for around $130 per ton
> View attachment 255075


Probably going to want to send a seasonal price in if that’s what they’re asking for.

what equipment were you thinking?
also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Govco! Look at how they've cornered the asparagus market! Get em' for every penny you can!

@Ice-sage


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, based on the info provided, somewhere between $15,000 and $200,000. 

You're gonna have to provide a lot more information before anyone can even see the dartboard before starting to throw numbers at it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheSmitty said:


> how you would price it per season as they requested





BossPlow2010 said:


> Probably going to want to send a seasonal price in if that’s what they’re asking for.


Seems like that IS what he was asking for.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like that IS what he was asking for.


Probably going to want a a loader, truck and sidewalk crew.

other than that, there’s not enough information to solve this problem, and I’m not posting my number online, although I have no issue using example numbers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> and I’m not posting my number online


Could always post Ryan's...assuming he has a Jeep for sale.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

TheSmitty said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was looking to get some feed back on what you guys may bid this costco has just over 700 parking spots, along with multiple entrances, and a gas station. Total building is just shy of 149000 sq ft and just shy of 13 acres. Looking forward to the feedback on how you would price it per season as they requested. Thank you!! They mentioned they typically use 20-30 tons of salt per season which I can get for around $130 per ton
> View attachment 255075


The square footage of the building, and the total acreage of the property mean nothing. Same goes for the number of parking stalls it has. What is the square footage of the parking lot, and what is the square footage of all the sidewalks? Unless this property is in Virginia or south of that somewhere, whoever told you 20 to 30 tons of bulk salt per season for the parking lot doesn’t respect you. That does not compute. Are you discussing service with somebody who represents that store specifically, or are you talking to a management company or middle man?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are you bidding this direct to Costco, or thru a maintenance company?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The last I heard from the rumor mill here, our Walmart is seasonal in the $65k range.
And the company that's had it for the last 2 years is doing 1/3 to 1/2 less service than the previous company that Wal mart wasn't happy with their service.
They aren't a priority account. The lot often isn't touched before 8 am when it's full of cars, even if it quit snowing at 2am.
I wish I had more time to monitor the activities of their clown show. But I'm too busy with.my own circus.
I will be out all night plowing and drive by their shop multiple times while out. No activity at the shop,all equipment sitting outside covered in snow. They seem to roll out about 6 am consistently. 
I don't see how they keep any of their customers happy.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I know the company that used to service my local Costco. I believe they got around $55,000 for it. They had a loader on site with a truck or two. They used bagged salt because they hated themselves. They said they lost the contract because a new manager came in. That Costco required you to do the lawn care as well. I use about 20 tons of Barney salt on the 5 acres of lot I do.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> The square footage of the building, and the total acreage of the property mean nothing. Same goes for the number of parking stalls it has. What is the square footage of the parking lot, and what is the square footage of all the sidewalks? Unless this property is in Virginia or south of that somewhere, whoever told you 20 to 30 tons of bulk salt per season for the parking lot doesn’t respect you. That does not compute. Are you discussing service with somebody who represents that store specifically, or are you talking to a management company or middle man?


the blueprint says “Illinois route 12” so I’m guessing Chicago area.


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone! I appreciate your replies! I plan on using multiple trucks along with a loader and a sidewalk crew! The Parking lot is 360,000 sq ft and the sidewalk is 9500 sq ft!


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Per snow fall is the occurrence


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Randall Ave said:


> Are you bidding this direct to Costco, or thru a maintenance company?


Directly through my local costco!


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Randall Ave said:


> Are you bidding this direct to Costco, or thru a maintenance company?


Costco direct!


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Luther said:


> The square footage of the building, and the total acreage of the property mean nothing. Same goes for the number of parking stalls it has. What is the square footage of the parking lot, and what is the square footage of all the sidewalks? Unless this property is in Virginia or south of that somewhere, whoever told you 20 to 30 tons of bulk salt per season for the parking lot doesn’t respect you. That does not compute. Are you discussing service with somebody who represents that store specifically, or are you talking to a management company or middle man?


The representative is through the local store. The parking lot is 360,000 sq ft and the side walk is 9500 sq ft


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

TheSmitty said:


> The representative is through the local store. The parking lot is 360,000 sq ft and the side walk is 9500 sq ft


They are looking for a quote for the entire season which is why i was looking for feedback as we typically do per push


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone! 

I posted questions in regards to a costco bid yesterday but forgot to include some information which will follow. Everything will be dealt with the store level managers, there’s no third level company. However, they’re looking for snow removal and salting for every snowfall no matter the amount! With that being said, the parking lot is a total of 360,000 sq feet and the side walk is 9500 sq ft. I plan on running a payloader and 2-3 trucks, with a sidewalk crew, with potentially adding a skid to this mix. I was curious to how you guys would go about quoting this. Thank you for all your help and the store map will be included below!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey since we already have a thread on this, we don’t need to start a new one, going to move this post in with your other thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We're getting there...still need snowfall totals, area you are in and probably some other stuph.

So about 8 acres. 

What are your production rates for each piece of equipment? 

Have you have ever had this large of an account before?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're getting there...still need snowfall totals, area you are in and probably some other stuph.
> 
> So about 8 acres.
> 
> ...


With a loader, 2-3 pickups and possibly a skid there'll be a traffic jam and low production rates.

OP....
I plowed this Soopper Wally World last season which was 12.75acres plus walks (the main area in front is 8.75acres) with a 1" trigger. I was hired to operate the loader so I have no idea of what was being charged.










I used a CAT 924K with a expandable ( 12'-17') Snowwoof plow, this is all that was used and an average it took 5hrs to clear everything and another 2hrs of cleanup the next night after vehicles have moved. For sidewalks a Ventrac SSV with a V plow, an ATV with a plow was used and minimal shoving due the the Ventrac SSV capability's. Single stage blowers were used to clean Kart Korrals.









"Travel Lanes" close the store and dock areas were the only areas salted which is typical for Kolorado. 
We only had 3 daytime storms this past year and customer traffic add's probably 30% to plowing time due to having to workaround them.
Night storms I'd start when the store closed at 11pm and plow through the night. Sidewalk crew (4guys) would show up around 5am and spend about 1.5-2hrs on site.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> With a loader, 2-3 pickups and possibly a skid there'll be a traffic jam and low production rates.
> 
> OP....
> I plowed this Soopper Wally World last season which was 12.75acres plus walks (the main area in front is 8.75acres) with a 1" trigger. I was hired to operate the loader so I have no idea of what was being charged.
> ...


Buzzkill 

Haven't you ever heard of giving a man a fish or teaching a man to fish?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzzkill
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of giving a man a fish or teaching a man to fish?


..............It's more fun giving them a lighter and a couple sticks of dynohmite and see what happens.


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

BUFF said:


> With a loader, 2-3 pickups and possibly a skid there'll be a traffic jam and low production rates.
> 
> OP....
> I plowed this Soopper Wally World last season which was 12.75acres plus walks (the main area in front is 8.75acres) with a 1" trigger. I was hired to operate the loader so I have no idea of what was being charged.
> ...


Thank you! I greatly appreciate the advice, out of curiosity do you have any tips on how to quote them for the entire season? We typically do per push, so this would be new for us.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TheSmitty said:


> Thank you! I greatly appreciate the advice, out of curiosity do you have any tips on how to quote them for the entire season? We typically do per push, so this would be new for us.


Quoting for seasonal to start you need:

average snowfall per season
average number of storms
average number of plowable storms
average numbers of salt storms (no plowing)

Next would be:

trigger amount
service expectations / scope of service
equipment productivity per hour
sidewalk crew productivity
salt cost and requirements
operating cost, labor and equipment rates ( including overhead )

Lastly, hope you didn't overlook anything as it can cost you dearly....

FWIW..... I gather a property this size may be new to you and you may want to reconsider taking it on something this size and work your way up to it. Don't think if you don't bid your missing out, box stores tend to change contractors regularly for cost reasons and you'll more than likely have a chance to bid on it next year.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TheSmitty said:


> They are looking for a quote for the entire season which is why i was looking for feedback as we typically do per push


Take the last 5 seasons, come up with an average number for each increment of “per push total” add the total up, figure average salting events, add that total up.
Add how many “snow removing/ hauling events” you think you’ll have, with a price, and add that number up, add a few more things, Hand them a multi year contract and increase it a certain percentage after a certain number of years.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

I do a Costco here in NJ, use a Skid 8’ box , JCB409 compact loader with 12’ pusher and a truck bounces in and out . The reality is a skid and a truck can do most storms but I rather have to much then not enough equipment.

our parking lot don’t have my obstacles it’s an open concept Costco , I know some have many islands etc. ours also has a gas station.

their hours of operations make it very easy to be done by the time the store opens & have a finished product. I find my store by me also closes for employees during bigger heavier snow events, so you won’t have them over night shifting employees doing stock etc . You should check with your local manager and see what their protocol is. During ice events this is where it gets a little-tricky. By me I believe it’s 10pm the over nighters come in and leave at 5-6am . That means u need someone there salting during ice events throughout the night for these employees that often take cigarette breaks etc. Keep in mind you will most likely use more then 30 tons of salt if you plan on keeping the parking lot as safe as possible through all the open and closed (with employees there) hours .

best of luck on the bid, if you have any other questions let me know.


----------

